# Big als



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

is it just me or does big al's website suck? I fell like every time i try to browse through their products the site stops working and loads indefinably. I'm getting really annoyed by it and sick of it.

happen to anyone else?


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

What else is annoying is there prices. They have some of the highest prices. 

Lately the store I go to doesnt have much. Not really willing to help and prices are high. The fish look sick. The tanks are sad and the selection is brutal. 

I went today and said to myself ill never deal there again. I can get better stuff cheaper on here or other stores.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

never had any issues with there website, maybe your internet is acting up? but definitely agree there pricing is TERRIBLE.


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

There is literally nothing they sell cheaper than 

angelfins.ca


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Most of you have valid points but as online shopper you need to learn to take advantage of policy such as price matching... Angelfins is great, petsandponds, mops and even jlaquatics to do price matching... so whatever they have it for I get for 5% less and points to boot...

For convenience of in and out all the other places are better but to save some change and then get some points out of it BAO is my choice with price matching


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

Just got an email today advertising their tent sale and wow, I must say I'm disappointed with their flyer. I've never been to their tent sale so I'm unaware if they will be selling 'door' crasher sales, however it seems kind of stupid to advertise the 'for sale' items that have been on clearance/sale for the past 2-3 weeks.

disappointed...


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

sorry for the double post, I figured I'd post the ad so you all can view it if you haven't already, perhaps its of some interest.


----------



## bobbyjoe (Jan 30, 2013)

aquatic_expressions said:


> Most of you have valid points but as online shopper you need to learn to take advantage of policy such as price matching... Angelfins is great, petsandponds, mops and even jlaquatics to do price matching... so whatever they have it for I get for 5% less and points to boot...
> 
> For convenience of in and out all the other places are better but to save some change and then get some points out of it BAO is my choice with price matching


I'd rather shop online and purchase items from whoever is cheaper, (why give BA the business? give the small guys your business)


----------

